# Can't see Twitter embeds



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I used to have this problem, and solved it by turning off Tracking Protection in Firefox for this site. But now it's started up again, and as far as I know nothing has changed on my end (Tracking Protection is still disabled). I now have to open the page in IE to actually see the tweets. Any idea what's going on and how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try FF in safe mode.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Try FF in safe mode.


I noticed over the weekend that I would see tweets embedded and then go back to the thread later and wouldn't see them. Seemed random, so I assumed it was a Twitter issue.

I'm was using Chrome on macOS at home. I'm using Chrome on Win 8.1 now at work and am seeing the embeds.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

I just saw a missing tweet in the Trump Watch thread. I disabled my ad blocker (uBlock Origin) and it displayed correctly. This is Chrome on Win 8.1 at work.

I wonder if uBlock Origin (or one of the scripts they use) was updated and is blocking Twitter embeds. I'll look at this more when I get home and have more time.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Ok, it was annoying me. It's the EasyPrivacy list in uBlock Origin. Something in that was blocking the embedded tweets. That list blocks 21 different twitter elements, probably one of them is breaking this. At least for me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

danm628 said:


> Ok, it was annoying me. It's the EasyPrivacy list in uBlock Origin. Something in that was blocking the embedded tweets. That list blocks 21 different twitter elements, probably one of them is breaking this. At least for me.


This was the case for me too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yep, it was uBlock for me too. Weird, I thought I had already whitelisted TCF trying to fix this last time...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yep, it was uBlock for me too. Weird, I thought I had already whitelisted TCF trying to fix this last time...


The problem is not TCF, but the third party content, I think.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

Trying to debug more (stevel suggestion) I renabled EasyPrivacy and now tweets are showing again.

I suspect they made a bad update to the script over the weekend. Those of us who refreshed got the bad one. It appears to be fixed now though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> The problem is not TCF, but the third party content, I think.


I think whitelisting turns off uBlock when you visit a site. If not, then it's an amazing coincidence that it got fixed within the same minute or so that I set up the whitelisting!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think whitelisting turns off uBlock when you visit a site. If not, then it's an amazing coincidence that it got fixed within the same minute or so that I set up the whitelisting!


I thought you said it had NOT worked to whitelist TCF. 

I have had sites that I do not whitelist the site, but if I whitelist the content provider then things show up.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

danm628 said:


> Trying to debug more (stevel suggestion) I renabled EasyPrivacy and now tweets are showing again.
> 
> I suspect they made a bad update to the script over the weekend. Those of us who refreshed got the bad one. It appears to be fixed now though.


I think you are right. I refreshed again and all is working.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> I thought you said it had NOT worked to whitelist TCF.
> 
> I have had sites that I do not whitelist the site, but if I whitelist the content provider then things show up.


No, I thought I had but when I looked at the whitelist it wasn't there. So either I hadn't, or it somehow dropped off (maybe when TCF went to https?).


----------

